# Butane camp stove in cabin



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

I have a small galley, and want to keep it simple (and inexpensive). Would it be safe to cook on a butane camp stove in the cabin, if we store the butane canister outside on the rail? Needless to say, I will only be cooking at anchor. I am mostly concerned about the safety having the gas canister in the cabin.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

A non-pressurized alcohol stove would be much safer. A butane stove will be cheaper in the short run, but one mishap can more than wipe out that economy.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I don't see a problem as long as you don't keep the open canisters inside. As soon as you finish cooking put it outside. oh and don't smoke or run with scissors.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Barquito said:


> I have a small galley, and want to keep it simple (and inexpensive). Would it be safe to cook on a butane camp stove in the cabin, if we store the butane canister outside on the rail? Needless to say, I will only be cooking at anchor. I am mostly concerned about the safety having the gas canister in the cabin.


I have the same concerns about my 2 propane stoves, one gimballed and one camp-style 2 burner. I have resolved those concerns by only using the stoves below decks with full ventilation and a breeze - front hatch and companionway open, or by moving the 2 burner camp-style stove to the cockpit for cooking. I store the propane cannisters in the open cockpit storage bins so there is no danger of leakage below decks.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Barquito said:


> I have a small galley, and want to keep it simple (and inexpensive). Would it be safe to cook on a butane camp stove in the cabin, if we store the butane canister outside on the rail? Needless to say, I will only be cooking at anchor. I am mostly concerned about the safety having the gas canister in the cabin.


I think you're going about it sensibly, and will be ok.
Just store the cans outside (but don't let them get rusty) and try to have some ventilation while you're cooking.

You could install a CO detector if you're really worried, but I think it's overkill.


----------



## zilla (May 30, 2012)

I use two butane camping stoves side by side in my boat - both single burners and very cheap. The canisters are stored in a proper air tight compartment near the transom and vented overboard. I built separate compartments for each with a lid to give extra bench space when not using the stoves. They are gimballed with a lead weight under the support frame. I also made some stainless retaining pot rails that bolt to each stove top. The red cap from the butane canister is left on the bench top while using the stove to serve as a reminder that a canister is inside the cabin. If the stove is not in use the rule for us is that the canister goes outside into the storage compartment. We also ensure there is always good ventilation within the galley.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Here's a marine butane stove. Not sure what they did to get it ABYC approved. At least it shows that butane can be used in cabins. No bargain however.

Seaward Princess 1-Burner Built-In Butane Stove


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

Zilla - Do you have any pictures of your setup?

I also have a bilge fan I could run after cooking. Seems like an evil science experiment cooking with heavier than air gas almost on top of a gasoline engine (A4).


----------



## i_amcdn (Jul 4, 2012)

When I was hunting for boat insurance I had to provide picture proof that the cabin did NOT contain any stove. (Whatever was built in by the manufacturer was removed by PO's.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Barquito-
The butane burners are arguably reasonably safe. The cans are sealed metal that is only pierced by the stove when you insert them, so in theory they are quite leak resistant until used. (Although I've seen sealed R12 cans like that leak after 20+ years "through" the metal seal.)
After you've inserted the can in the stove, in theory you'd need to store the entire stove outside since the can has been pierced and you are relying on the seal. I don't underestimate the danger of gasses, but would mention I know a number of boats that use and store those same stoves, with gas in them, for years with no problem. I'd suggest a larger Tupperware container to store the whole thing, since that would tend to keep gas in and keep moisture out as well.
The invisible flame from alcohol seems to set more boats on fire (and boaters) than anything else in a galley. And takes forever to cook, too.

Take a look at the stove, and the seal, and for $25, hey, if you change your mind and take it home...worse things happen.


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Given that butane and propane are both heavier than air, don't they share essentially the same concerns? Perhaps buatne may be seen as a little better, in that the containers are much smaller so any leak is likely to be localized and a small volume (as opposed to the much larger propane tanks).


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

hellosailor said:


> ...
> The invisible flame from alcohol seems to set more boats on fire (and boaters) than anything else in a galley. ...


That may have been arguably true for pressurized alcohol stoves, non-pressurized alcohol stoves are just about the safest way to cook on a boat.



hellosailor said:


> ...And takes forever to cook, too...


Nope. About the only thing non-pressurized alcohol stove do significantly slower is boiling large quantities of water. Even then, keeping the pot cover while heating will probably make more difference than the fuel of the stove.



hellosailor said:


> ...Take a look at the stove, and the seal, and for $25, hey, if you change your mind and take it home..._*worse things happen.*_


Like blowing up you boat? (as a non-random example)


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

An unpressurized alcohol stove is about as powerful as a can of sterno. OK, a little more, still not the same as cooking with gas, and the fuel itself still finds ways to leak from the bottle, can, filling, whatever. I'd rather eat cold.

But than again, I also have been in many homes with that nasty explosive propane and LPG and somehow, despite the proven fact that some fo them explode every year? It doesn't scare me away. Or make me cook with that nice safe sterno can of yours at home.

Horses for courses. I'll bet you engage in risky activity every day. Walk on steps. Drive or ride in vehicles. Sleep surrounded by electrical wiring, including kitchen and laundry appliances, which are the number one cause of home fires?

Butane on a boat? Kills fewer people every year than swimming pools, lightning strikes, bicycle accidents...you know, a long list. There's nothing special about a big pot of water, except, it absorbs a lot of calories, that alky stoves just don't put out.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

hellosailor said:


> An unpressurized alcohol stove is about as powerful as a can of sterno. OK, a little more, still not the same as cooking with gas, ...


Mine cooks fine. Everyone I know who has one thinks they cook fine. The BTU rating on modern non-pressurized stoves is within a few percent of that of marine propane stoves.



hellosailor said:


> ...and the fuel itself still finds ways to leak from the bottle, can, filling, whatever. I'd rather eat cold.


In the stove, the fuel is absorbed in a matting. It can't leak. If you cut the canister in half you _*might*_ get a few drops. Even if you do spill a little while fueling the stove, it doesn't result in explosive vapors in the bilge.



hellosailor said:


> But than again, I also have been in many homes with that nasty explosive propane and LPG and somehow, despite the proven fact that some fo them explode every year? It doesn't scare me away. Or make me cook with that nice safe sterno can of yours at home.


Actually, houses with basements and propane stoves, water heaters, et cetera, DO explode from time to time. That's one reason residential propane tanks are supposed to be located away from the house. Without a sunken basement any stray propane just runs down hill and away from the house, until it dissipates. I use propane in my BBQ at home, and don't worry too much about it, BECAUSE THE FUMES CAN'T BUILD UP ANYWHERE, unlike the situation on a boat.



hellosailor said:


> Horses for courses. I'll bet you engage in risky activity every day. Walk on steps. Drive or ride in vehicles. Sleep surrounded by electrical wiring, including kitchen and laundry appliances, which are the number one cause of home fires?
> 
> Butane on a boat? Kills fewer people every year than swimming pools, lightning strikes, bicycle accidents...you know, a long list. There's nothing special about a big pot of water, except, it absorbs a lot of calories, that alky stoves just don't put out.


I just pointed out that non-pressized alcohol stoves are safer than butane. If you want to take the risk, fine by me. But, how about NOT spreading myths and lies while you object?


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

"Mine cooks fine. Everyone I know who has one thinks they cook fine."
That's circular logic: The folks who don't think they cook fine, have gotten rid of them. So of course the folks who DO have them, think they are fine. 

"The BTU rating on modern non-pressurized stoves is within a few percent of that of marine propane stoves. "
Do tell? My comments are based on my experience and perhaps the stoves have changed with the times. Where can one find BTU figures on alky stoves?


"Quote:
Originally Posted by hellosailor 
...and the fuel itself still finds ways to leak from the bottle, can, filling, whatever. I'd rather eat cold. 

In the stove, the fuel is absorbed in a matting. It can't leak."
Read what you're quoting again. I didn't say it could leak from the stove, I said the fuel itself can still leak from the BOTTLE and other sources.


"Quote:
Originally Posted by hellosailor 
But than again, I also have been in many homes with that nasty explosive propane and LPG ..."
"Actually, houses with basements and propane stoves, water heaters, et cetera, DO explode from time to time."
Again, read what you're quoting. I already said that homes DO explode from time to time. And every year, about two gasoline stations also blow up in the US, from folks who couldn't wait to light a ciggy.

"I just pointed out that non-pressized alcohol stoves are safer than butane."
That's arguable, I doubt anyone is actually keeping numbers or recording incidents on either. 

"But, how about NOT spreading myths and lies while you object? "
As I said, my comments are based on past experience. And I'd love to see who provides what numbers for BTUs these days. Feel free to convince me that things have changed but last time I looked? Sterno was for the buffet table.

From Origo, a traditional alky stove maker:
"The Origo 4100 cooks with pressure-free alcohol fuel. It boasts two efficient burners...
• 6800 BTU's"

Cheapie Korean BBQ stoves claim 8000 BTUs, which is over 17% higher. 10-11,000 is not uncommon in better burners. And there's one on Amazon that will cost almost 4x more than $25 but says "Iwatani 15,000BTU Portable Butane Stove with Case" which is, according to my math? more heat than both burners on the Origo stove combined. About 20% of the Origo price, too.

Which part of that is myth, lies, or simply incorrect?


----------



## bristol299bob (Apr 13, 2011)

A proper marine propane stove has a number of safeguards including (and to my mind most significantly) a thermocouple at the burner. On those stoves if the flame is blown out, say by the ventilation you are providing through the cabin, the fuel will cut off automatically. 

We all choose the level of risk that we are willing to accept. For me, I wouldn't consider any sort of propane or butane stove unless it had a thermocouple at the burner. 

I choose an Origo Catalyzed Alcohol 2 burner Stove and I happen to love it. It's safe and well made. I don't find it slow to heat at all. But if it *is* slower, so what? If I was in a hurry I wouldn't be on a sailboat


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

Suit yourself. I like to relax on my boat. Having a non-pressurized alcohol stove just make for one less thing to worry about.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Remember, around 450BC Aeschylus was killed when an eagle dropped a tortoise on his shiny bald head. Wear a hard hat if there are birds around. _So _many things to worry about.

Now, the guy who was injured last year in Maine, when a butane stove or bottle blew up on a fishing boat, is apparently still considered "cause unknown". Kamikazi lobsters have not been eliminated, but I can tell you that trying to put a 16-quart lobster pot on the boil with only 6800 BTUs is going to give them way too big a chance to sabotage your stove.


----------



## Barquito (Dec 5, 2007)

> The cans are sealed metal that is only pierced by the stove when you insert them, so in theory they are quite leak resistant until used.


Hmm. That's a good point. Maybe propane would be better. Then I could detach and store the bottles in a nifty PVC pipe on the aft rail.


----------



## hellosailor (Apr 11, 2006)

Propane is a mixed blessing. The small bottles use a simple rubber ball held against the hole by the gas pressure to seal them, and those rubber balls sometimes leak. So yes, they are removeable, but arguably more likely to be leaking.

Almost makes hexamine tablets start to look good. Or at least, safer, huh? (G)


----------



## CarbonSink62 (Sep 29, 2011)

I used a butane stove all of last season without incident. Mine puts out a lot of heat, cooking with it is a pleasure.

I store the new cylinders in my fuel locker.

I have been storing the stove with the 'in use' cylinder in the plastic case (with the cylinder unlocked); maybe I should rethink that.

Ken


----------



## dinosdad (Nov 19, 2010)

Seaward makes a built in and a countertop butane stove that has a thermocouple safety , more money than the regular camp stoves , but worth it for not having to worry about the flame blowing out do to a breeze blowing through the cabin!


----------



## zilla (May 30, 2012)

Barquito. Sorry no photos but will take some when I'm next on the boat - in the next couple of days. By the way, even though I don't have any piped gas on the boat I still installed a gas detector in the bilges. I use a bottle of propane gas for the BBQ but when in use the BBQ is mounted on the rear deck where any gas leak goes overboard. The propane bottle is also stored in the gas storage locker along with the butane cylinders and a 5 litre jerry can of outboard fuel.


----------



## norahs arc (Jan 23, 2013)

Re cook stoves on board. It's simple and important. If it is approved for marine use - use it - if not approved for marine use - don't bring it aboard.
That said there is another important saftey thing. Learn how to install and use it, ie. read the instructions, ( I know it injures our male egos to read instructions but grin and bear it),


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

hellosailor said:


> Propane is a mixed blessing. The small bottles use a simple rubber ball held against the hole by the gas pressure to seal them, and those rubber balls sometimes leak. So yes, they are removeable, but arguably more likely to be leaking.
> 
> Almost makes hexamine tablets start to look good. Or at least, safer, huh? (G)


I use propane on board and have proper locker with two 20lb. tanks. I also keep several 1lb. bottles in that locker for the BBQ. I put four 1lb. bottles in that locker last fall, today all four of them are empty !

I frequently see small butane and propane bottles stored in engine compartments, anchor lockers and under berths !

No fuel is safe in the hands of people below a certain IQ level.


----------



## SlowButSteady (Feb 17, 2010)

norahs arc said:


> ...Learn how to install and use it, ie. read the instructions, ( I know it injures our male egos to read instructions but grin and bear it),


Instructions???? Instructions?????
We don't need no stinking instructions!!!


----------



## zilla (May 30, 2012)

Barquito, this is my setup.


----------

